# CRE Loaded



## Mindless (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, first off, great site here, and thanks for all the info!

I just wanted to know what you guys thought of CRE Loaded. It looks easier to use than OS Commerce. Ive got a very decent knowledge of HTML, and Dreamweaver, but whan it comes to Java and PHP, im lost. I basically need a processor that I can customize easily, that has good features.

I dont know if it matters, but i plan to host at lunarpages.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Owen, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

*If* I was going to use oscommerce, I'd probably use the cre loaded version.

However, I would never use oscommerce for a shopping cart though, since it's way too hard to customize (in my opinion). I'd use www.cubecart.com instead (also free )


----------



## Mindless (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! Thanks a lot Rodney, for the superfast reply! I was considering cubecart earlier. I think i had better give it another look. Would you reccomend paying for the upgraded version?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the "upgraded" version just allows you to remove the copyright from the bottom of the pages.

So if that is important to you, then sure, it's worth it to remove it. If having their copyright/link at the bottom of the pages doesn't bother you, then it's still a great deal


----------



## Mindless (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay, cool, thanks. Just one more question (for now, lol). Is there anyway i can make my site with cubecart before i buy my hosting? It seems like the only way i can edit it is up on the server.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there anyway i can make my site with cubecart before i buy my hosting? It seems like the only way i can edit it is up on the server.


If you have the technical knowledge, you could setup an apache/php/mysql server on your local windows computer so you can test it out there.

See this link for more info:
http://www.openwebdesign.org/faq/index.php?sid=18373&lang=en&action=artikel&cat=9&id=14&artlang=en


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

CRE Loaded is pretty good. It's basically OSCommerce with all the extra mods installed for you. 

Hey Rodney, do you know if CubeCart has the "coupon" feature? I like it a lot but have been a little lazy to install it on my server LOL


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hey Rodney, do you know if CubeCart has the "coupon" feature?


Yes, I'm pretty sure it's there as a default feature. If not, I'm 100% sure there is an addon for it.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Another alternative is Zen Cart, which is an open source cart based on osCommerce. I've used it and liked it, but I haven't tried enough of the other carts to really save how easy it was to customize comparably.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Another alternative is Zen Cart, which is an open source cart based on osCommerce. I've used it and liked it, but I haven't tried enough of the other carts to really save how easy it was to customize comparably.


I've tried Zen Cart/OSCommerce/CubeCart and out of the "free" carts, I'd personally only recommend CubeCart.

I almost like cubecart better than my shopsite cart which cost a helluva lot more. Just "almost"


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

The only thing I dislike about OSCommerce is that it doesn't have any "skin" to change the layout of your store. Everything is basically hard coded + CSS. It's a pain to change things. That and development is slow.


----------

